# Anyone have an M500 Bobcat?



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm looking for someone or a site who has one of these. I'm also looking for tires & rims for it if you have any 6 lug wheels laying around. let me know.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I got a 600m, trust me rims are hard to find. John Deere garden tractor rims fit on them.


----------



## winnipaw (Jul 19, 2007)

I just purchased a Bobcat 500. I paid $2000 and the owner delivered it to me. It runs and lifts good and has had a recent service. I bought it with 4 new tires and wheels(lucky). The guy said he'd give me the old wheels. I tried to contact him but he is on vacation. I have seen a couple of sets on Ebay. I'll keep trying. Let me know how your machine is working out. I just dug a 200 ft road with mine and will be filling it with new gravel. After it gets hot the hydraulics get a little chattery. Does this happen to yours? Keep in touch. Winnipaw


----------

